# Launch Alert: AWE Tuning officially releases Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Track and Touring Edition Exhaust Systems



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

AWE Tuning proudly presents the AWE Tuning 2011+ Jetta 2.5L Track Edition Exhaust and 2011+ Jetta 2.5L Touring Edition Exhaust. With Launch Alert pricing. 

•	Max Gains +6 crank hp @ 5950 rpms / +6 crank tq @ 2700 rpms 
•	Peak Gains +5 crank hp @ 5800 rpms/ +2 crank tq @ 3500 rpms 
•	Increased pipe diameter to 2.5” to better let the engine exhale 
•	Strategic elimination of mufflers to release tone when uncorked 
•	Available with Polished Silver or Diamond Black individually adjustable tips 
•	Engineered, developed, tested and manufactured in-house 
•	Thick .065" wall T304 stainless steel tubing 
•	Stainless steel TIG welds 
•	High quality stainless steel band clamps 
•	Lifetime Warranty 



















Launch alert pricing until September 19th. Go. Fast. 

Hear it, see it, check the specs in the AWE Tuning Mk6 Jetta 2.5L Exhaust section.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

alex, looks clean. 
I wish you guys can release a touring edition for the MKV jetta. It sounds really good. :thumbup: 
Will the touring exhaust from MK6 jetta, fit on the mkv jetta?


----------



## phil785 (Dec 24, 2006)

Bump, will it fit on the MkV?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hm now I want this Jetta for sure :sly: Someone trade me


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hm now I want this Jetta for sure :sly: Someone trade me


you don't! rear brakes are drums interior quality is so so compared to MKV
i would get the new golf instead or jetta diesel 
Sorry to steal this thread.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> you don't! rear brakes are drums interior quality is so so compared to MKV
> i would get the new golf instead or jetta diesel
> Sorry to steal this thread.


I was up at the dealer last night and drove a black one with leather interior. Drove just like the mkv Jetta so no complaints there. The brakes are actually pretty good. I could always convert the drums to discs. Im thinking one of those bagged on wide chrome aero ll's with my Eurojet valve cover and everything in sight polished. This AWE exhaust is cheap even at retail, and Id have to have the track version


----------



## Joe/AWE (Nov 2, 2011)

The AWE Tuning MK6 Jetta 2.5L Track Edition Exhaust. Sounds like a good way to ring in 2012. Thanks to the guys at Designo Auto House, good stuff!

More here: AWE Tuning MK6 Jetta 2.5L Exhaust


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

phil785 said:


> Bump, will it fit on the MkV?


Id like to know this too!


----------

